# Help - new owner! I want my money back!



## HunterNU (Apr 13, 2011)

I purchased a 2006 x-trail for my girlfriend to drive a few days ago. We live in a remote northern community in Nunavut, Canada. The car was brought here last year, and currently has 105k. 

We drove the car for about 45 -60 minutes before we bought it, and it ran beautifully... started nice (off and on) and purred like a cat. We could barely tell it was running. 

So, we "took possession" on Thursday, and it ran beautifully, again. 

On Friday morning, I went out and started it, and is dropped about a cup of engine oil just inside the passenger side front wheel, directly below the oil filter. I thought this was a huge deal - but probably relatively manageable - I didn't think it was coming from the head gasket or anything like that (and had deduced (given the plastic crap that was in the way) that it was coming from the oil filter or something adjacent to it. 

Today, we started and drove the car a few times... maybe three. First time, we got the "normal" oil running out (I should point out it was -25C this morning) oil level was still within range, so my gf drove it. Tonight, I went out to start it for her and it turned over nice, but would not fire up. I tried for maybe 2 minutes, and quit, not wanting to drain the battery. 10 minutes later, I went out, tried again, and it fired right up. 

We let it run for 10 or 15 minutes and my gf took off and drove it around town for probably 10 minutes (the town is only 2300 people, so she saw it all) she stopped at her friends place and shut it off. She had the same trouble starting it that I did a couple hours earlier, but it did eventually start. 

Just wondering if anyone has any experience with either of this problems - and if, finger crossed - they could be related? 

Thanks, 
Jeff

2006 XE AWD Auto.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The oil leak needs to be fixed ASAP. The hard starting may be due to dirty spark plugs and/or dirty air filter. If you bought it from a dealer, take the car back to the dealer to get the oil leak fixed and also have them fix the hard starting.


----------



## HunterNU (Apr 13, 2011)

Well, we solved one of our problems with the X-trail today... I jokingly asked my girlfriend to give her "lucky keys" and the car started no problem... We had the two other keys on a separate ring, and it seems one of them doesn't jive with the immobilizer (?) does that seem reasonable? I've read here in the forums that the fuel pump is disabled if the key doesn't match... so I did some experimentation and it seems that 2 of the three keys we received with the vehicle start it up fine, and whenever we use the third, it just keeps turning over and won't fire. 

I called the local mechanic who advised me he'll slot me in three weeks from now to check on the oil leak... Pretty certain it's the filter, though, and I'll get it warmed up tomorrow indoors at work and see if I can make a better seal.


----------



## Joppy (Dec 19, 2008)

The filter is in that area, you can access it by turning the wheel and reaching behind. I had the same problem with keys, however the extra key I was given would set the alarm off as soon as I opened the door with it.


----------

